# Huge "inteldata" folder



## pstrg (Jan 23, 2016)

I noticed that there's a folder,
c:\Program Files\Intel\SUR\WILLAMETTE\ESRV
that contains *DiskTrace.exe*, *esrv.exe* and *esrv_svc.exe*.

The problem is that there's another folder, probably associated to it,
c:\ProgramData\Intel\SUR\WILLAMETTE\inteldata
with thousands of files in it that occupies *15.1 GB* of the SSD.

How to regain the disk space it is taking?
I don't see in GeekUninstaller or CCleaner a program that could be uninstalled and I certainly did not install anything that I can relate to these folders,

Running Windows 10 Pro. Malwarebytes and Avira Antivirus Pro do not show anything suspect.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

See if you can find on your computer a program called "*WindowexeAllkiller*". If you can find this program then this file might be associated with that program. You will need to determine if you want to keep this program.

T.


----------



## pstrg (Jan 23, 2016)

Tabvla said:


> See if you can find on your computer a program called "*WindowexeAllkiller*". If you can find this program then this file might be associated with that program. You will need to determine if you want to keep this program.
> 
> T.


No, there's no WindowexeAllkiller.
Noted however that the clutter is caused by thousands of ".etl" files in directory "analyze" under "inteldata" and deleted all them except the most recent ones,
2015_12_19__18_49_52_boot.etl and
2015_12_19__18_49_51_standard.etl.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

.etl files are created by the Windows program Tracelog. You can configure Tracelog so as to ensure that it only occupies a certain maximum disk space.

T.


----------



## pstrg (Jan 23, 2016)

Can't find tracelog. Tried to run from prompt and the command is not recognized either.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

It is helpful if you do some research yourself. Google Tracelog and .etl file extension. Read the information. See what you understand and what you don't understand and then come back to the Forum with your questions.

T.


----------

